# طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر



## سنايبر (18 يونيو 2007)

بعض الأجهزة عند تشغيلها تطلب كلمة سر قبل الدخول إلى شاشة ترحيب الويندوز


وهذه الكلمة السرية تحفظ بالماذربورد واليك طريقة فتح لاجهزة المقفلة 


توجد طريقتان لعمل ذلك : 


الأولى : قم بإدخال ما بين القوسين { award-sw } بدلاً من الرقم الأصلي ، 
ونسبة نجاحه 75% في عملية الفتح 


الثانية : القيام بعملية إخراج البطارية الصغيرة التي توجد داخل صندوق الجهاز من مكانـها ثم إعادتـها مرة أخرى ، والموجودة في اللوحة الرئيسية لجهاز الكمبيوتر ونسبة نجاحها 100% والسبب هو لأن تلك العملية سوف تؤدي إلى الإلغاء النهائي لعملية الإقـفال السري ، والبداية من جديد دون أية أضرار قد تحد ث لجهازك

اتمني ان اكون افادتكم في الشرح
في انتظار احسن ردود من احلي اعضاء
سنايبر​


----------



## Michael (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر*

موضوع البطارية مجرب ومؤكد مئة بالمئة

ولكن عندها سيتم معرفة انك قمت بهذا الامر لاختفاء كلمة السر

للعلم هناك برامج تمكنك من معرفة كلمة السر الاصلية او كلمة سر بديلة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## سنايبر (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> موضوع البطارية مجرب ومؤكد مئة بالمئة
> 
> ولكن عندها سيتم معرفة انك قمت بهذا الامر لاختفاء كلمة السر
> 
> ...



شكرا يا مايكل علي المرور
وشكراعلي المعلومة


----------



## مارسيليانا (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر*

ميرسى على المعلومه
ربنا معاك​


----------



## totty (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر*

ميرسى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## يوسف المطرف (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر*

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو عالمعلومات الرووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## سنايبر (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر*



مارسيليانا قال:


> ميرسى على المعلومه
> ربنا معاك​



*شكرا يا مارسيلينا علي المرور..
سلام السيح معاكي..*​


----------



## سنايبر (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر*



totty قال:


> ميرسى على المعلومات
> ربنا يباركك​




*شكرا ياتوتي علي المرور..
سلام المسيح معاكي..*​


----------



## سنايبر (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر*



يوسف المطرف قال:


> يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو عالمعلومات الرووووووووووووووووعه



*شكرا يوسف علي المرور..
سلام المسيح معاك..​*


----------



## اشرف جورجي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر*

شكرا علي المعلومه


----------



## فالح العراقي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر*

مشكوووووووووووووور على هاي الطريقتين بس ممكن اعرف اسماء البرامج الي تعطيك الباسوورد بالبرامج وكيف اقدر انصب البرامج والكمبيوتر ما مشتغل لان الكمبيوتر يطلب رقم سري واذا دخلت بعد عرفت الرقم السري اذا ما احتاج برامج


----------



## christin (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر*

*ميرسي علي المعلومه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## جيلان (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر*

*ميرسى كتير عالمعلومة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sameh7610 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة فتح كمبيوتر مقفول بكلمة سر*

ميرسى اوووى يا سنايبر على المعلومة
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## الامير الحزين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا سنابير للمعلومة

بس بطارية ايه دى انا مش عرفاها ممكن توضيح​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

